# Nice surprise. :)



## salemouse (Oct 9, 2010)

Just found a random baby mouse in my basement trash. Hes black and white spotted. I sure was puzzled until i saw a nice lot running around the lawn mower. There is a whole litter that needs catching...
They look exactly like my male, but hes never been outside my cage...I was so confuzed I named the first one Paradox. 
Anyway, it gave me a laugh. My dads pitchin a fit but he'll get over it.  I'll put up pics as soon as I can.

I needed the pick up because earlier today one of my mice got mauled by my dog. It only escaped for a second, ran up stairs and was in my dogs mouth. He lived, which is much worse then if he had died. I believed him to be bleeding internally so i put him to sleep.


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

I saw you wrote something about your male had been with a wild female in another topic, but if the kids are black piebald that cannot be the case as both piebald and black are recissive genes.


----------



## salemouse (Oct 9, 2010)

...yeah I heard that...its a bit of a conundrum actually...One of the babies seems to be agouti as well...any ideas on how to catch baby meece?


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Ace Hardware sells live mouse traps.


----------



## salemouse (Oct 9, 2010)

Got one, captured two and one full grown female whose preggers. Shes agouti...And not mine but deffinatly not wild. Something weird is afoot.


----------



## salemouse (Oct 9, 2010)

I think a brood moved into my basement...


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

It's entirely possible that one of your mice who escaped ages ago now has many generations of descendants, who're inbreeding, causing the recessives he left to pop back up. That would cause the mixture of pups. That would be my guess, but, then, a friend of mine recently came upon a loose hamster in her garage (never had hamsters, been in the house over a year). Who knows?


----------



## salemouse (Oct 9, 2010)

You might be right....I have no clue.  all I know is that I'm going to catch them all before my father finds out and kills me. Haha, oh strange things are fun. Anyway, the babies are much more beautiful than anything I had when I was a breeder which is a bit despiriting. Blue piebald I believe though I am not sure...i will put up some pictures when I have caught them all haha!


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

I'd suggest getting some iver-on and treating all your mice. The free range ones probably have mites and possibly other nasties that spread easily.


----------



## salemouse (Oct 9, 2010)

its funny actually, the ones I found were all glossy coated and fat...but I will see to that Iver-on, where do they sell it?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Your best bet will be looking in feed stores, like Tractor Supply.


----------



## salemouse (Oct 9, 2010)

Oh, one last question haha, do you guys know anyway to spruce up a mouse's fur? One of my mouse is a bit dirty, hes not cleaning himself properly. He looks ragedy and smells pretty bad. Hes big and fat otherwise. I know some people use a bit of baby powder, what do you think?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

If he's not cleaning himself properly, he's probably not feeling well. That said, when a mouse gets into something sticky (like another mouse's wet droppings), I use small animal wipes to help them get clean.


----------



## salemouse (Oct 9, 2010)

Hmmm, alright I'll keep an eye on him. Ill get a cleenex and gently wipe him down. Do you think a tiny dollup of dog shampoo would hurt?


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Salemouse, as you can't dunk or submerge him in water (mice can get hypothermia), the shampoo will only coat his fur and make him look even greasier. I wouldn't use it. I'd just use those wipes or just watch him for illness.

ALso I agree with L that you may be seeing many generations of loose mice! I lost one doe (she really was an escape artist!) that I never found again and I always wonder if I'll see something odd loose one of these days.


----------



## salemouse (Oct 9, 2010)

Yes! its frightening to think their could be many of them.  I'll just wipe the bugger down then dry. I need to get you all pics, they are sooo sooo cute.


----------

